# **Official MMAF GFX Competition - Signature Series (1) Voting Thread**



## M.C

This is the voting for the official *MMAF GFX Competition - Signature Sereis (1)*

Please cast your vote on what signature you feel is best. If you *VOTE* and *POST* in this thread you will receive a a gift of 10,000 credits for participation. If you want credits for participating in the voting you *must post and vote in this thread.*

Good luck everyone!

*Entry #1*










*Entry #2*










*Entry #3*










*Entry #4*










*Entry #5*


----------



## OU

I'm still way out of my league lol, but it's still fun.

I'm debating between #3 and #5 right now. Others are great as well I just don't like the content as much as those 2.


----------



## M.C

Everyone did a great job.


----------



## OU

M.C said:


> Everyone did a great job.


Thanks for having the competition. I got me a vote!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I fell in love with #1.


----------



## Ape City

I'm having a tough time deciding. Must ponder.


----------



## Stun Gun

ahhhhhhhhh I can't choose between 1,2 and 5


----------



## Ape City

1 and 3 are givjng me trouble.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

For 10,000 free credits you'd think we'd have more voters!


----------



## Stun Gun

I went with 5


----------



## Ape City

Voted for 1. Hilarious idea and really well pulled off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

#1 really cracked me up


----------



## Life B Ez

One and it's not close. Sorry guys they are all great. But one is amazing. You tell stories of those kind.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hexabob69

I am the sole voter of #2, I like the almost aura look as it gave an almost 3D appearance but I am just an old man with no taste


----------



## Ape City

Hexabob69 said:


> I am the sole voter of #2, I like the almost aura look as it gave an almost 3D appearance but I am just an old man with no taste


I actually would have number two as my runner up if it wasn't for the aura. Just shows how everything is uniquely based on the individuals perception. They are all great sigs though, good job guys! I'd love to see this become a regular thing!


----------



## Killz

It was between 1 and 4 for me but I went with entry one. 


P.S, how did I miss this comp?


----------



## K R Y

3 easily.


----------



## McBoB

All amazing work, Its crazy how everyone of you know how to do signatures like this


----------



## Spite

McBoB said:


> All amazing work, Its crazy how everyone of you know how to do signatures like this


And to think a lot of the top sig makers are not in the competition!

MMA FORUM... where the talented folk like to hang out.


----------



## M.C

I am going to try to get more people voting, I didn't put a poll close date but will close it when I see it's not getting anymore votes, often times these polls go for a full week when voting stops dead after 2 days.

I'll pay all the credits (winners/voters/runner ups) once it is over.


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> I am going to try to get more people voting, I didn't put a poll close date but will close it when I see it's not getting anymore votes, often times these polls go for a full week when voting stops dead after 2 days.
> 
> I'll pay all the credits (winners/voters/runner ups) once it is over.


Maybe you could post it in the UFC forum... I know it's against rule BUT theres a ton of people low on credits, that I doubt even know they can get 10k just for posting and voting here.


----------



## M.C

Yeah I plan to, I've done that before for these kind of things. I am going to try to get some more traffic hopefully it works as it would be fun to keep these kind of competitions going.


----------



## Voiceless

Number 1 ist witty and tells a story, so that's it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> Yeah I plan to, I've done that before for these kind of things. I am going to try to get some more traffic hopefully it works as it would be fun to keep these kind of competitions going.


Definitely, this is my first comp but I had a ton of fun making the sig. Thanks for organising it, MC.

Would be nice to have more in the comp next time (guys you know who you are, hang your heads in shame )


----------



## Bknmax

Yah it was a fun one nighter, completely got held up with the holidays so had to rush with mine on the last day.The Hunt one is sick btw.


----------



## REiN

I picked one just because its hilarious, haha. Now i noticed how bad i need a sig


----------



## Canadian Psycho

All of them are damn good, but I went with #1 for its originality and humour.


----------



## dave-stjohn

#1 was the best although #5 is good because I like Hunt. What's the benefit of having more credits? My ignorance is blissful.


----------



## M.C

You use credits to bet in the vbookie threads on fights and other events.

I'll hand out all the credits (vote/posters and the winnder/runner ups) when the voting ends.


----------



## Spite

You can use your credits at the vBookie to place bets on fights ect.


----------



## El Bresko

Harley Quinn is the best by leaps and bounds, best concept goes to Vitor sig.

OU has improved a lot.


----------



## Ape City

Who gets to sport the winning sig? I vote me. Cause I kick ass.


----------



## LizaG

Sig #2


----------



## OU

El Bresko said:


> Harley Quinn is the best by leaps and bounds, best concept goes to Vitor sig.
> 
> *OU has improved a lot*.


Thank you. I'm just glad I stole a vote! I have no idea how, but I got 1. I'm assuming you know which one is mine, it's probably pretty obvious(it's not Hunt as much as I wish it was)


----------



## El Bresko

MJ Baby!


----------



## OU

El Bresko said:


> MJ Baby!


Yeah it was my 1st attempt at a non-MMA sig. When I first started making it I thought the rules were anything non-MMA related but later realized it was open to anything. Oh well it was fun and I got to do stuff I never attempted before. 
I figured I wouldn't get much love from the Euros though lol, they don't seem to care for American sports legends. My favorite athlete of all time though.


----------



## nyc05

I went with entry #2.


----------



## rallyman

number 5 for me


----------



## jmsu1

omfg #1 so sweet


----------



## M.C

Okay, I'm going to call this later today when I get back, we pretty much go the results. I'll pay out all the creds and all then.


----------



## M.C

Everyone should be paid up, let me know if you didn't get your creds.


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...x-competition-signature-sereis-1-results.html


----------

